# 2.8L V6 Engine Tear Down



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone torn down subject? The reason is that I have a coolant leak at the back of the engine block. Well, that is where the evidence is as the coolant leaks from the bottom of bell housing on a tiptronic 4motion (2002 car w/ 185K on the clock). I suspect either a bad freez plug at back of engine block or a crack. The reason I have suspicion is because the fly wheel is rusty and stained by coolant. This was observed during the replacement of my starter. All manner of checking and advice from members offers no solution. So the question is: "Is there a freeze plug at the back of the block?"

Here is link to my original thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5746228-V6-water-leak&highlight=water+leak


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

No freeze plugs on the rear of the engine. I would say it is most likely one of the things mentioned in the thread you linked causing your coolant leak.


----------



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the support, but nothing seems to pan out. I had a shop check it out via pressure test but the result was, "Leaking on passenger side of engine, but do not know where."


----------



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

*More thoughts on Leak*

I cannot get my thinking wrapped around a conventional leak at the fire wall from say a coolant hose going to/from heater core. Why would that cause the the fly wheel to have rust and stains from leaking coolant?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Mystery passenger-side coolant leak sounds suspiciously like a leaky coolant temp sender.


----------



## a81sturmer (Jan 3, 2011)

Flywheel can get wet from engine compartment via timing/inspection plugs missing. I have a stripped block in my garage, unfortunately. No water plugs on firewall side. There is an oil plug. There are plugs between the block and the flywheel, but I think they are oil passage plugs.

Did you see the staining yourself?


----------



## NuclearSunset (Dec 7, 2011)

Pop off the rain tray, and remove your battery. I believe you should have access to the lines going into your heater core, check/re-secure the lines. Be very careful as they're likely stock, and super brittle. Have seen this issue on two, including my own, and they had symptoms similar to what you're describing. If not, I'd check to see if you've blown o-rings somewhere, possibly with dye, and a blacklight. There are some lines back there. Easy fixes, but usually tough to get to


----------

